
The Hofmeister Kink: A Lasting BMW Design Detail - JoelSutherland
http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/page/the-hofmeister-kink-a-lasting-bmw-design-detail
======
anuraggoel
A similar concept from UI design is Apple's async progress indicator. Many
more non-Apple applications and websites (eg. Twitter) seem to be using it
now, but Microsoft (like Mercedes) will probably never use it.

[http://developer.apple.com/documentation/UserExperience/Conc...](http://developer.apple.com/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/AppleHIGuidelines/art/ct_asynchprogindsizes.jpg)

[http://developer.apple.com/documentation/UserExperience/Conc...](http://developer.apple.com/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/AppleHIGuidelines/XHIGControls/chapter_19_section_5.html)

~~~
josefresco
Pales in comparison to the history and market effect of 'the kink'.

------
josefresco
Truly an awesome article, submitted it to Autoblog as well. I'll be on the
lookout for the kink.

------
laut
The picture where it says E90, looks like it's actually an E93, the folding
hard top convertible.

------
kyofiyfi
You know, the prius has one of these, too. ;) Or at least, the one particular
model I saw. It may vary from year to year.

~~~
JoelSutherland
All Prius (Priuii?) have them. I can't decide if it is because it is a
hatchback (common there) or if it is because they are marketing towards the
wealthy.

------
pclark
never noticed that kink

~~~
russell
And if you read the comments you find out why suit sleeves dont have button
holes, except for doctors.

~~~
theblackbox
Fascinating in a way that only geeks would ever admit too ;)

